# ¿Cómo logran que aparezca en un link un solo mensaje?



## Rayines

Hola: ¿Porfi, cómo logran cuando citan una respuesta específica de otro hilo, y ponen el link, que el link remita a esa respuesta y no a todo el hilo?...¡Porfi!


----------



## lazarus1907

Todos los mensajes de un hilo están numerados. Pulsa el número del mensaje que quieres con el puntero, y tendrás una página con tan sólo ese mensaje. Copia y pega la dirección. O, sin tener que ir a la página, pulsa el botón derecho del ratón y copia el enlace directamente.

Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Por ejemplo.....


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¿Me podrían explicar en inglés por favor?  ¡No entiendo lo de puntero!  (¡Oops!)

Mil disculpas por no entender.


----------



## lazarus1907

click with the pointer


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

I think I need a picture to actually see how it's done. 

Feeling a complete fool,

Best regards,

MG


----------



## Jana337

Hola Maria,

In the top right corner post of each post, you can find its number. It is clickable. You can either click on it and copy the URL from the window that opens, or you can right click on the number and choose Copy link. 

Please don't give up. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola María..







click on the number 6, then copy the link.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Well Jana,  BIG THANK YOU!

Got that one.  See, sometimes its easier in English.  

Thank you once again.  
I'll try it later. 
MG


----------



## cuchuflete

Mac users: either click on the post number, or hold down the mouse button and then select "copy link location".


----------



## Rayines

THANKS!...I understood.
Mariaguadalupe


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡aja!  I think I got it.   Thank you Jana and Chuchu.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=874220&postcount=7


----------

